# Cough Remedies



## CBFan (11 April 2011)

A few of the horses at the yard have had a real chesty cough over the last few weeks. some with, some without thick green snot. NONE of the horses have been anywhere to pick anything up and all seem bright in themselves... the snottyness seems to have cleared up but the cough is hanging on...we're thinking some sort of cold / virus having eliminated dust by soaking hay etc...

Some people have been giving human cough mixture to their horses which I am not too comfortable with for my own but I was looking at some of the equine products available and wondered if anyone had any experience of them? I just feel my boy could do with a little help to shift the last of this cough.

NB, I have considered getting the vet but all horses involved seem to be improving rather than deteriorating and for something that seems to be 'just a cold' it seems a bit pointless. Obviously if the cough persists I will call the vet to investigate.


----------



## Izzwizz (11 April 2011)

I have used the NAF cough syrup or whatever its called, it seemed to be really effective on the horse I gave it to.  I syringed it into her mouth and she did seem to improve with it.  Cost around £10 for quite a large bottle, think from memory it lasted about 10 days.


----------



## moosehunter (11 April 2011)

24hr turnout! fresh air!


----------



## CBFan (12 April 2011)

Thanks. I have just bought some NAF Respiratory boost which lasts 8 days for the smaller bottle. He does seem much better today (coughing less) but hopefully this should help him clear the last of it.

He is out overnight from 6pm til 7.30am and in the most ventilated stable possible during the day - being 15ft by 20ft and completely open on two sides and only having 7ft high walls on the other two sides with a VERY high (barn) roof. Unfortunately he can't be out 24/7 at the moment as there simply isn't enough grass to sustain a growing 17hh 3.5 year old and we aren't allowed to feed hay in the field.


----------



## Chestnutmare (12 April 2011)

to be fair I used to use co-op's broncal mix obviously only needed a tiny amount diluted and always worked a treat, my lad also had copd, so hay was always soaked, turned out as much as poss...and in a well ventilated stable


----------

